# Ugh, I was hoping it wouldn't happen.....



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I swear this year I am so totally calm about kidding season, no anxiety, no impatience, no worries. I'm just totally cool with it this year.

So why am I having kidding dreams? and they're still a month away. They are really irritating for some reason, lol Like last night I had a dream that Kadi kidded, and she had two black and white painted little girls.

Idk, just thought I'd share, these dreams tend to make me crazy when I don't want to be :hammer:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its proving that your subconcious mind is excited and nervous


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont' want to be I wont' admit it lalalalalalala!!!!!
:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

jk 

But yeah, you're probably right


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

yep....subconciously you are so ANXIOUS!!! Thats ok though, it is that time of year, lol

Even knowing EXACT and on purpose breeding dates this year and EXACT due dates...I'll still be a nervous, anxious wreck...so I'll join ya!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

sarah i've been doing that for months with my girls! i just haven't told anyone to avoid people thinking i've gone nuts :hammer: :hammer: 

but mine are usually about birds kids. i so want a chocolate and white flashy doe kid with blue eyes, keep dreaming of one


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I get that too, I always rush out in the morning to make sure the doe I dreamed about didnt kid :ROFL:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol
kidding season must be like christmas :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

... exactly like christmas


you never know what your getting


and sometimes its not really waht you want, but you like it anyway 

haha


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree it's almost like Christmas.  I'm about to go crazy waiting for babies....looking at kid pictures the other day sure didn't help!! LOL still waiting until mid March though....


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

ya know
i always hate this time of year
having to see everyone's cute little bundles of joy
knowing i still had to wait 3 or 4 months before mine freshen
then this year came along
i was told minis would breed year round
just didnt quite believe it
tillie freshened in dec
bambi will pop this month
twinkle in feb
bella in feb too (i think)
and who knows on the rest
:hair: :hair: :hair: :hair: 
i want to go back to KNOWING my girls wont freshen for another 3 or 4 months
:sigh: :sigh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i had a crazy one, 

*cue fog and blurry camera vision*

i went out to check on Star and i remember saying to my friend who was walking beside me...." you gotta see this doe, she's huge." and i opened the door...and 9, count it nine bouncing kids are running around playfully. ALL GIRLS except one polka dotted buck kid (for my market project of course). oh yeah! 3 were traditional. and the rest were paints. and momma Star did great, miraculosly giving birth and feeding all 9 kids happily...

Well, i can always dream cant I? lol


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL that's a good one Katrina!! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That was a weird dream Katrina... and would be a real record breaker....LOL :ROFL: 


As for ...seems like Christmas LOL....the only difference is...if the doe has bucklings ...you can't return them and exchange them for a doeling....LOL :roll:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: Katrina that is to funny! :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a week to go, and I am totally calm. . . . :angel2: :hair:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

AlaskaBoers said:


> i had a crazy one,
> 
> *cue fog and blurry camera vision*
> 
> ...


 :ROFL: Star is a goat, Katrina not a dog . . . . . :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------

